# gibt es eine mac/ pc - weiche?



## teene (25. August 2001)

hello out there

bin ziemlicher html-stümper, muß aber trotzdem gerade ein formular bauen, was auf ie/ns läuft und dann auch noch auf mac/pc. okay, ich habs hinbekommen, daß die tabelle um das formular auf dem pc auf beiden browsern gut aussieht - dann sieht sia auf dem mac sch*** aus.
umgekehrt ist es genauso.

gibt es also irgendeine weiche, die ich vorschalten kann, die dann je nach plattform an eine andere datei weiterleitet?!? 
oder muß ich noch ewig damit verbringen, input-felder in einer tabelle so auszurichten, daß sie immer gleich aussehen?

please help
thanx

teene


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (25. August 2001)

hi,
du kannst mit javascript eine versionsabfrage an den browser stellen und dementsprechend weiterleiten, oder ergebnisse ausgeben.


----------



## teene (25. August 2001)

jo das weiß ich mit der browser abfrage.

hab mittlerweile eine abfrage gefunden, die die plattform ermittelt, und dann noch mal ne browserabfrage dahinter gesteckt. jetzt gibt es einen satz dateien für pc/ie , pc/ns, mac/ie und mac/ns......

ziemlich unelegant, aber geht.

trotzdem: das macht doch keinen spaß!  :# 


thanx for your help


tee


----------

